# Thinking of redoing my kennel



## jeremy anderson (Mar 19, 2010)

This is what I've drawn up so far. Any suggestions?


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

What about an overhang of the roof so the rain water doesn't splash into the kennel (on the front and sides) or drip on you as you open the outside gates? Based on my math, it looks like you might have a couple of inches overhang on each side, but I don't see that off the front.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

where is that rain gutter at on the drawing? and what is the function of it?

what is the kennel attached to.?

what is the irrigation canal for this application and where is it?

where will all the waste water go when kennel is cleaned? any trough or gravel bed around kennel?

what is the grade of the substrate?
what is the substrate?

I second vote for overhangs

not trying to sound like a jerk just not enough info on the schematic LOL...


----------



## jeremy anderson (Mar 19, 2010)

Joby Becker said:


> where is that rain gutter at on the drawing? and what is the function of it? The way I was thinking is the roof is slopped to the back & the gutter in the back will catch the rain water & empty it into a irrigation canal that already runs next to the kennel for the fields
> 
> what is the kennel attached to.? The kennel will be placed against my house. one of them has a doggie door going inside.
> 
> ...


lol what is a substrate? What is a schematic? j/k please all the advise is appreciated.


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Jeremy did you see my post showing the pic of the kennels we build? It's a lot easier and less expensive. We have built a BUNCH of kennels and these work better than any of the others.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Since it's made for 2 dogs and there's a solid wall to separate them...how does dog on the left hand side get in the house? It looks like only the one on the right can use the dog door. 

Also, only 6 ft tall? Fine if you're short but I know you aren't - can you get in to clean without having to stoop over like Lurch?


----------



## jeremy anderson (Mar 19, 2010)

Ashley Campbell said:


> Since it's made for 2 dogs and there's a solid wall to separate them...how does dog on the left hand side get in the house? It looks like only the one on the right can use the dog door.
> 
> Also, only 6 ft tall? Fine if you're short but I know you aren't - can you get in to clean without having to stoop over like Lurch?


they will only be in the kennels when i'm at work. when i get home they both go in the house & use the one till the morning.

I'm 6'3 & have to duck my head going in there now so won't be to bad with a 6" lift on the front of the roof.


----------



## jeremy anderson (Mar 19, 2010)

Brian Anderson said:


> Jeremy did you see my post showing the pic of the kennels we build? It's a lot easier and less expensive. We have built a BUNCH of kennels and these work better than any of the others.


I did see that & think it's a great idea but where mine is going to be & I don't want the rain draining on both sides. I only want it going to the left into the canal thats already there.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

LOL ok, I'll shut up, I can't read schematics worth a damn anyway, it just looked to me that the front up against the house is only 6 ft and the roof sloped with +6 inches, not that it was going to have a 6 inch gap at the front as well.


----------



## jeremy anderson (Mar 19, 2010)

Ashley Campbell said:


> LOL ok, I'll shut up, I can't read schematics worth a damn anyway, it just looked to me that the front up against the house is only 6 ft and the roof sloped with +6 inches, not that it was going to have a 6 inch gap at the front as well.


I wouldn't consider this a schematic, more of a computer doodle  I was bored at work yesterday & started drawing it. 
I have to redo my roof anyway & Kaiser will be going to a new home next week so I don't need 3 kennels anymore. Just 2.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Glad you found Kaiser a home 

Most of my drawings are in crayon so yeah, nothing techincal and spiffy like this


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

jeremy anderson said:


> I have to redo my roof anyway & Kaiser will be going to a new home next week so I don't need 3 kennels anymore. Just 2.


Good luck with your new design Jeremy. Is Kaiser going to a working home? How's he doing? How about Xico?


----------



## jeremy anderson (Mar 19, 2010)

Nicole Stark said:


> Good luck with your new design Jeremy. Is Kaiser going to a working home? How's he doing? How about Xico?


Actually that might of fell through. The guy was supposed to show up yesterday for him & he didn't. It wasn't a working home but we told the guy we would like him to come out once a month if not more with Kaiser & he said he would. He was single, no kids.
Kaiser is dominant dog so were trying to find a home where he would be the only animal. He's had "issues" in the past with smaller dogs. Since we are all attached to him we're not just giving him to anybody off the street. He is trained & in the wrong hands can seriously hurt somebody. So we're not in a hurry & have to find the right, responsible person. 

Xico is doing good. Laurie brings him to training twice a month & is working on just bonding with him. Chis was SO bonded with these dogs it has been hard for anyone to ask anything of them. They do it most of the time but reluctantly but there coming along fine. 

If anyone knows of the right person for Kaiser shoot me a pm. Thanks.


----------

